# Looking for a short curved butt stand-up rod



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Looking for something for tuna/swords in about 80-100 class, 6'. Curved short butt with roller tip that can go on a 50 wide. If you know of anything, please PM me.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

If you can't find a used one contact John Volmer with Pinnacle Marine Rods. He will have excactly what you need for less then $200.00


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks Keith. I will probably do that. By the way, I've got another 4/0 that's slipping again when you turn the handle. I'll bring to you next time I'm in your neck of the woods. The other ones you worked on earlier this year have been fabulous!


----------



## Smitty81 (Sep 19, 2012)

I sent you a message. If you haven't already bought something, I may have a couple options for you. thanks.


----------

